# Movie of the 90's- Semi-Finals (Category 2)



## masamune1 (May 1, 2010)

Winner advances to the finals. Poll closes in 2 days.


----------



## Evolet (May 1, 2010)

Pfft. Obviously The Lion King. Anyone that says either wise is obviously in denial or just stupid.


----------



## CBACS (May 1, 2010)

I went with Fight Club.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 1, 2010)

Fight Club. That movie just kicks too much ass.


----------



## Brian (May 1, 2010)

The Lion King


----------



## Koi (May 1, 2010)

Ah, shit.  I guess this comes down to one thing:

Scar versus Tyler Durden.


----------



## Brian (May 1, 2010)




----------



## Mider T (May 1, 2010)

Lol opposite votes.


----------



## Gabe (May 2, 2010)

fight club


----------



## Chee (May 2, 2010)

AW FUCK. I HAVE TO CHOOSE!? NOOOOOOO!


----------



## Koi (May 2, 2010)




----------



## Narcissus (May 2, 2010)

Oh wow, I can't believe it's actually ties right now.

Wonder how long that'll last.


----------



## Hyouma (May 2, 2010)

"You're not your job. You're not how much money you have in the bank. You're not the car you drive. You're not the contents of your wallet. You're not your fucking khakis. You're the all-singing, all-dancing crap of the world."

Fight Club is more mindboggling than The Lion King.


----------



## Odoriko (May 2, 2010)

The Lion King is legend!


----------



## Old Sand Shinobi (May 2, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Lol opposite votes.



Naturally. When Fight Club is involved, the first rule of your vote is you don't talk about your vote.


----------



## Detective (May 2, 2010)

To this day, I still try to live by the code of Hakuna Matata.


----------



## Gooba (May 2, 2010)

Really?           **


----------



## Detective (May 2, 2010)

Gooba said:


> Really?           **



Of course. 

I'm a pretty laid back person. But like I mentioned above, the operating word is "try". Naturally, I have my Dirty Harry days as well.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 2, 2010)

How in the fuck is Lion King keeping pace with Fight Club? Goddamn furries.


----------



## masamune1 (May 2, 2010)

bump. **


----------



## Butcher (May 2, 2010)

How did a Disney movie get this far?It can't compare to Fight Club's mind-fucking storyline.


----------



## Evolet (May 2, 2010)

Lol, Lion King is actually wining?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 2, 2010)

This has got to be rigged....


----------



## masamune1 (May 3, 2010)

Bump again.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2010)

Don't tell me Lion King is gonna win this. 

It wasn't even that good.


----------



## Hyouma (May 3, 2010)

^What all these people said. The Lion King winning against Fight Club, I mean, "come on".


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2010)

Detective said:


> To this day, I still try to live by the code of Hakuna Matata.


 I believe the correct spelling, and pronunciation, is aku matattata, as said by my borderline retarded 4 year old nephew around the time the movie was released. :33


----------



## αshɘs (May 3, 2010)

Fight Club


-3,... come on now.


----------



## illusion (May 3, 2010)

Wow, the Lion King, really? Fight Club should be smashing, Aladdin was better, anyways.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 3, 2010)

First _Unforgiven_ and now _Fight Club_?I think we have a bunch of furries who are trollin.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2010)

aku matattata, Goku. aku mattattattta.


----------



## Parallax (May 3, 2010)

I'm not shocked cause you know Lion King was actually a fucking good movie.

Still liked Fight Club more though


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 3, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> aku matattata, Goku. aku mattattattta.


Lol.


----------



## Narcissus (May 3, 2010)

I've gotta admit, I'm fucking surprised by this. I seriously thought Fight Club would win this.


----------



## Gooba (May 3, 2010)

Fight Club vs Pulp finale would have been pretty damn awesome.  Almost would have made up for Shawshank and Army getting knocked out.  Oh well.


----------



## Butcher (May 3, 2010)

I don't like Pulp much,but I'll vote for it over any Disney movie.Heck,I'd even vote for Bayformers 2: Revenge of The Failen than Lion King.


----------

